
San Francisco Has a Plan to Hit Its New IPO Millionaires Where It Counts - tasoeur
https://gizmodo.com/san-francisco-has-a-plan-to-hit-its-new-ipo-millionaire-1834306853
======
IXxXI
Politicians waging war against finance and the private sector is the origins
story to venezuela's impressive economy today. What could go wrong?

